
Ask HN: What's your first query to a new search engine? - adityar
I always ask &quot;verilog&quot; or &quot;what is verilog&quot; to get a sense of how the engine matches up to Google&#x2F;DDG. I was curious about what others ask for the first time.
======
dallascowboys
I usually start with "cars" or "dogs"...just to get an idea of what sort of
results I will get.

This will give me an idea of if I will be served ads, and if the search engine
includes snippets from wikipedia, etc.

------
mtmail
"flowers". It's a commercial competitive term and most ad spots would be
filled (flower delivery). I expect a wikipedia entry, dictionary entry, a
diverse set of results overall and ideally not many SEO-heavy pages.

"mexico". Check official websites vs commercial (travel related or SEO heavy)
ratio.

"news". Well the German translation of news to check the language vs region
setting. Switzerland and Austria are German speaking as well and in the past
search engines would show a mix of results. These days I think IP addresses
are a factor and when in Germany I wouldn't see Austrian results.

"good dick". I expect the movie, not NSFW results. (alright movie, terrible
title).

Disclaimer: worked at Yahoo! Search

